

Ask HN: What face recognition framework should I use? - mea36

I have an idea for an app I'd like to build that compares similar faces (I'd rather not say much more than that about the app) and I was wondering if anyone has advice about which face recognition framework I should use.<p>I know I can just google this and get a bunch of frameworks, but I'd like your advice.
======
ajray
OpenCV is my favorite Computer Vision (CV) library.
<http://opencv.willowgarage.com/wiki/>

Face detection is a special case of Haar-wavelets, which are essiantially
recognitions that can be 'trained' by reinforcing with positive and negative
images.

OpenCV comes with some really well pre-trained Haar-wavelets for recognizing
faces. <http://opencv.willowgarage.com/wiki/FaceDetection>

~~~
mea36
Cool, thank you.

------
JonathanWCurd
Open CV is free and decent to start with. Lots of wrappers exist for it so you
could pretty much use it with whatever environment you are using. If your idea
is validated you could then look into some of the more expensive commercial
libraries out there. They would give you more features flexibility scale and
(maybe) better results.

------
yemkay
<http://face.com> (if you can afford API calls)

~~~
mea36
This is really cool. I may start with this and then move to OpenCV. The thing
about this is that I want to be able to rate how the algorithm did so I can
constantly improve the algorithm. Here the algorithm seems to be abstracted.

